# best albums from Glossa



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is another label that I have only begun to explore. What do you think are their best albums?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I can only speak of what I have heard and/or own. First and foremost I absolutely love the series on Handel's Italian cantatas:










Andre Campra:










This Scarlatti disc is absolutely delicious:










Maurenzio is lovely as well:










La Venexiana's recordings of the madrigals of Monteverdi and Gesualdo are "must have":



















*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This Monteverdi is truly intriguing... revealing elements that are almost jazz-like:










Taken to the next logical level, La Venexiana came up with this Monteverdi Jazz album that is truly fun:










This is an intriguing disc of new choral music written by a composer known for his work in ancient music:










The Cantica Symphonia recordings of the motets of Dufay are exquisite:










I can't even begin to say how many other discs of Baroque and earlier music... often by more obscure French, Spanish, and Portuguese composers... I currently have on my "wish list".


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow. The occasion for this thread is a sale my shop is having right now and several of those are exactly what they have on sale. The correspondence is startling, as if you worked there. Out of those which, say, three do you love or recommend the most? Essentially only the Gesualdo was already on my wish list, and they don't have that one. Of all the recordings that I don't have, are these really the ones I ought to buy now?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

There is a fine set of French Baroque operas, for folks with the most exquisite taste in Baroque music amongst us, take me for example ... 

The outstanding set of Handel Italian cantatas (7 separate CDs) above mentioned by StlukesguildOhio, I also endorse!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Of the discs I showed, my favorites would include any of the Handel cantatas, the Scarlatti cantatas, the Monteverdi madrigals (especially the late books: 6, 7, and 8 over all else), and the Dufay discs... but none of the others are really slack. AS I noted above... I have any number of other Glossa discs on my want list... including a slew of the French operas HC shows.


----------

